# Morel Mushrooms 2015



## Greenthorn (Mar 21, 2015)

Well it's off to another mushroom year, half my mushroom property is under water right now. I see they are finding them in Oregon and Washington now, even in Georgia. Hopefully it won't be long till I'll be posting picks of this years finds. The last three years it has not been very good years for us. I found this article on the web, some part of Canada gonna have a record year?

Canadian Big Yield for 2015 Morels
Read more: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart...room-year-ever-180954575/#ltf4up23R2JJTp5J.99


Anybody else out there hunting them?


----------



## olyman (Mar 27, 2015)

I see they are finding them in Oregon and Washington now, even in Georgia.

Anybody else out there hunting them?






[/QUOTE]
your NOT allowed,,to move to Washington,,so dont think about it.....


----------



## Greenthorn (Apr 8, 2015)

The blacks are a popping in my area


----------



## Wisneaky (Apr 8, 2015)

I hunt them, but where I am in northern Wisconsin it is usually the first week in May before they are out. If it doesn't warm up a little it might even be longer.


----------

